# DIY #10 can storage rotation



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Followed a rabbit trail of links this morning and came across this site. It hasn't been updated in a few years, but the plans for two different sizes of #10 can storage rotations are still available. http://www.kirkhams.org/rotator.htm

I don't have a lot of #10 cans or a lot of room, so I'm thinking the closet sized one would work great for us. Wish I had a place to put the big one and access to an LDS cannery for putting more things up in #10 cans. They are a very convient size to work with.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice looking storage rack.

I was just looking up the address of our local LDS cannery last night. Here is the list of locations. Being in the W Valley, you shouldn't be too far from one...
http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We built a "behind the wall" type rotator based off the same pictures. Our's isn't for #10 cans, but normal store size cans. Never even crossed my mind to do the same for my #10 cans :bash: Not sure DH is going to like that I read this thread, LOL.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

K.B. said:


> Nice looking storage rack.
> 
> I was just looking up the address of our local LDS cannery last night. Here is the list of locations. Being in the W Valley, you shouldn't be too far from one...
> http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng


Thanks - looks like Springfield would be the closest one to us. Strange as it may sound I want to can up my sugar simply to keep the kids out of it!


----------

